# Rating stuck at 4.94



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Can’t seem to get above 4.95 on Lyft. I’ve been there before but it appears to be incredibly difficult to get back. 130 rides under my belt with 95 five star ratings and 4 four stars (some of which have been excluded)

It looks as though Lyft might not be counting unrated rides after all. I messaged them last week about my current overall driver’s rating and it 95 five stars and 4 four stars then as well and the same thing today.

I know I shouldn’t worry about them unless I get to 4.7 or less but it’s frustrating to see my rating stuck at 4.94.

Not really sure what’s going on since I’ve been giving rides since last week but the star count has not changed.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seriously, you doing the humble brag thing for something that doesn't even matter. Proud of my 4.8 something!


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Can't seem to get above 4.95 on Lyft. I've been there before but it appears to be incredibly difficult to get back. 130 rides under my belt with 95 five star ratings and 4 four stars (some of which have been excluded)
> 
> It looks as though Lyft might not be counting unrated rides after all. I messaged them last week about my current overall driver's rating and it 95 five stars and 4 four stars then as well and the same thing today.
> 
> ...


Cmon bruh


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

quite crying before a PAX gives you something to truly cry about!


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Wow. I’m going to say these comments are made out of jealously lol.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Wow. I'm going to say these comments are made out of jealously lol.


Lol nobody is jealous of a 4.95.I have a 4.97 on both platforms with a few thousand more rides then you. Drivers just don't like other drivers coming in to a forum complaining about why their high rating isn't higher. You have a decent rating just be happy with that.

To answer your original post. This is just how Lyft ratings work. I was stuck at a 4.96 for a few months even though I had given a few hundred rides so you think the ratings would change more often. It just recently went up to a 4.97.

What you will learn after you given a few hundred rides is that your rating means absolutely nothing. Every driver values the ratings a lot more in the beginning until you get a couple undeserved 1 stars. Then you realize it's not you..it's most likely the rider you picked up that is the problem.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

That bonus $.25/mile they pay out at 4.96 is great though. It makes me want to go drive!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

jlong105 said:


> That bonus $.25/mile they pay out at 4.96 is great though. It makes me want to go drive!


It's actually $.48 per mile in my market, but yeah it really does help. Pretty cool incentive to keep your rating up!


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

Driver2448 said:


> Can't seem to get above 4.95 on Lyft. I've been there before but it appears to be incredibly difficult to get back. 130 rides under my belt with 95 five star ratings and 4 four stars (some of which have been excluded)
> 
> It looks as though Lyft might not be counting unrated rides after all. I messaged them last week about my current overall driver's rating and it 95 five stars and 4 four stars then as well and the same thing today.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your life is too easy if you have time to worry about such nonsense


----------

